# What Song Are You Currently Listening To?



## Dangy (Mar 19, 2010)

Post what you're currently listening to, and if you can, post a link to the song on YouTube.



Martha Dear by The Beatles.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

*Ahem*

Anyways, I'm listening to this:


Very relaxing song.


----------



## prowler (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in love with this song at the moment


----------



## boof222 (Mar 19, 2010)

this


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Dangy (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Domination (Mar 19, 2010)

The Voice.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 19, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> The Voice.



Epic.



Also, epic.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 19, 2010)

???Vocal????? EastNewSound - ??????????-1st Anniversary Remix


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDlO7sOlH0s


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Domination (Mar 20, 2010)

R.I.P. Lefty Wilbury


----------



## Dermy (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Psyfira (Mar 20, 2010)

I woke up with this stuck in my head:

No idea why.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Juanmatron (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## jan777 (Mar 20, 2010)

the logo.... in the background....seems..familiar....meh.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 20, 2010)

It could be the theme song for soooo many 'tempers.


----------



## kezlehan (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm usually a heavy metal fan, but for some reason I love The Prodigy at the moment


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Domination (Mar 27, 2010)

Quite a lot of love for Bad Co right now.


----------



## Bake (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Seven (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2010)

For some reason, when I went to Youtube, this was the first thing I watched.



This does count as a song, right?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## BionicC (Mar 30, 2010)

Ooh, good call.

I'm currently listening to the new Alcest album while munching on my morning muesli.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Mar 30, 2010)

Breaking Benjamin album 'phobia'


----------



## Domination (Mar 30, 2010)

Hell yeah, Progressive Rock!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## jalaneme (Apr 3, 2010)

wu-tang clan- for heavns sake.


----------



## Shinintendo (Apr 23, 2010)

Listen to Hatsune Miku (Melt the best)
and porcupine tree songs


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, it's a *Frank Zappa* week for me right now.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jWcky_Ay0M

(Rest In Peace)Nujabes-Highs to Lows
Genre:Rap


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 10, 2010)

this is never my kind of music, either


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2010)

A~hhh.. Lalalalalala...


Peace sells... But Who's buying? Awfully true.


You'll bu~~rn in hell, you'll bu~~rn... And it was with such emotion too. My favourite song ATM!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Theraima (Jun 16, 2010)

Watching the whole gig and then moving on for 2010 Metallica gigs.


----------



## soulfire (Jun 17, 2010)

normal music


----------



## alvinbell21 (Jun 22, 2010)

Patrick Echo and The Bunnymen--The Killing Moon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX1PwkgwsG0


----------



## princeEyeless (Jun 22, 2010)

jinn - sou no te

There's no reason in the world that this band won't be admired haha...
specially the vox, coz she puts her all into her song...
The way this song goes sounds much like a little ska but in anyway it's JINN...
i cudn't expect less from them...


----------



## mad567 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## wessel261 (Jun 22, 2010)

ah I grew up with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I love it
Who doesn't know it, SHAME ON YOU!!!


----------



## Michishige (Jun 23, 2010)

Hangry & Angry - Sadistic Dance


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## George Dawes (Jun 26, 2010)

Baphomet Engine vs Datakult - Psytrance is Dead


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ne-Yo- Champagne Life. I found the instrumental so i could write my interpretation of that life.

Ne-Yo- Champagne Life


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 26, 2010)

fixed that one for you


----------



## Forstride (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to listen to them a lot, and I just heard a song by them today, so I decided to listen to my favorite song (The one I posted) by them, and I've been listening to them for the past 2 hours straight.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 27, 2010)

I actually like this song.

(Btw, it's Dir En Grey.)


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jul 1, 2010)

Dj Earworm-United States of Pop 2009


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2010)




----------

